# Remember back in the day……



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

you would drop a primer on the ground and you didn’t care?
You would just reach in the tin for a new one.
Now, after 20 minutes looking for it and dirt ground in to the knees of my jeans I am still super reluctant to give up the search.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

LOL!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Haha. I was just looking at sites a bit ago for primer availability... its amazing there still isnt much around.

I would have never believed it possible to loose as much personal freedom as we did in the past year. From covid travel restrictions to lack of availability for guns and ammo. People in shipping are saying the supply chain is as bad or worse than last summer... so the odds alot of this gets straightened out by next summer is slim.

I really need to upgrade my truck... just found out Taiwan is having a major drought and they need huge supplies of water to make IC chips, so that shortage is going to go on for a very long time. GM just shut down their truck line again. There isnt going to be much available for ages (I'd really like to find a GMC 2500 with the new 6.6L gas engine)

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

And here last summer I deep sixed around 400 Winchester 209's because I had no idea if they would go bang or not. They had been laying around loose in a box that I had gotten from a friend along with all of his shotgun loading equipment.

I still enough 209's to last me the rest of my life and then some.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I was relaxing this afternoon when my FIL showed up with a grin and let me know he bought the last box of 243 for my daughter at sportsman. He handed them to me and said “still no 300 win mag or primers though”. 

I took a few minutes to admire that box of 243 before putting it away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

MrShane said:


> you would drop a primer on the ground and you didn’t care?
> You would just reach in the tin for a new one.
> Now, after 20 minutes looking for it and dirt ground in to the knees of my jeans I am still super reluctant to give up the search.


I pulled a boneheaded move back in the early 90's. 

I got off work, rushed home, grabbed the .50 Hawken and raced up the canyon just in time for the last hour of shooting light. To my surprise, a nice 3x3 walked across the road in front of me. I jumped out and began a sneak, when I realized I had left a new tin of #11 caps sitting on the counter next to the Hawken. All I could do was watch the buck move off deeper into the woods.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> I really need to upgrade my truck... just found out Taiwan is having a major drought and they need huge supplies of water to make IC chips, so that shortage is going to go on for a very long time. GM just shut down their truck line again. There isnt going to be much available for ages (I'd really like to find a GMC 2500 with the new 6.6L gas engine)
> 
> -DallanC


I'm in the same boat. I have been truckless for over a year (well I still have my S10) I sold my F-250 in July of 2020 with the intention of getting a newer Chevy or GMC. Truck prices exploded and I still have not found anything I would consider a "good buy". I'll keep waiting.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> I'm in the same boat. I have been truckless for over a year (well I still have my S10) I sold my F-250 in July of 2020 with the intention of getting a newer Chevy or GMC. Truck prices exploded and I still have not found anything I would consider a "good buy". I'll keep waiting.


A few months ago a person started to talk to me about my truck a 1996 Ford F250 with the 7.3 in it. He offered me $10,000 for it on the spot. I then asked him what would I do for a truck if I sold it.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I did finally find some 209 primers. I have about 400 now.


----------

